# Casa "mia"



## Nausicaa (4 Ottobre 2013)

Qualcuno già sapeva, se si ricorda, che avevo l'immensa fortuna e benessere di avere 4 case diverse.
In una ci andavo quando potevo, in una riposavo la non chierica mia testa quando lavoro, in una ero riuscita ad appoggiare un pò di cose, e in una ero costretta a stare ben più di quanto volessi.

Mi sono decisa, ho salutato per sempre la casa in cui andavo quando potevo, e mi sono rassegnata a stare in quella dove avevo già appoggiato un pò di cose. Scacciando chi già abitava lì -ben felici di andare.

Non è proprio casa "mia" come la vorrei, come la sento.
Ma innanzitutto, mi ha finalmente svincolato dal dover stare nella casa in cui ero costretta a stare.

E poi...

Ragazzi...

Vi sembrerà una cosa da nulla, non ci si pensa mai...

Ma *ho tutte le mie mutandine in un posto solo *(più un paio di cambi nella casa dove vivo quando lavoro).
Ho finito stamattina di svuotare gli ultimi sacchetti.

Mutandine, mutandine a non finire. Finiti i tempi in cui la sera dovevo lavarmele di fretta sperando che si asciugassero in tempo per la mattina...
Mi sentivo ricca... le guardavo, le contavo, le dividevo per colore. Ce n'era persino qualcuna nuova nuova.
Posso addirittura buttarne via qualcuna, volendo. E voglio.
Dio che lusso.

Ok, sembra che io esageri. Ma davvero non sapete come è non sapere mai dove sta la vostra roba. Ero convinta di avere un paio di pantaloni, due maglie, tre mutandine, due calzini.
Complice la mia affezionata madre, che seguendo il suo impulso affettuoso mi piglia le cose di nascosto per lavarle, le stira con dedizione, e le mette via nei recessi dei suoi cassetti, dimenticandosene.

Improvvisamente ho trovato un tesoro nascosto. Incredibile.
Sono davanti all'armadio pieno con la vaga impressione di dover chiedere a qualcuno di chi sia, tutta quella roba.

Cioè. Posso cambiarmi. Ho la possibilità di *scegliere* che cosa mettermi.


----------



## Leda (4 Ottobre 2013)

Tesora, cazzo, mi si stringe il cuore a leggere le cose che scrivi.
Mannaggia a te.
Hai fatto giuramento solenne che nessuno, NESSUNO, *NESSUNO *per nessun motivo potrà mai più indurti a trovare certe cose 'normali'? 

Viva le mutandine assortite e fresche di bucato!!!

:abbraccio:​


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Ottobre 2013)

Sul serio?

Bè, era molto scomodo, ma non pensavo fosse così tragico da farti stringere il cuore 

Per riguardo alla tua sensibilità non scriverò tutto quello che ero costretta a fare in questi ultimi mesi 

Grazie ciccia, le coccole sono sempre gradite :smile:


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Ottobre 2013)

Mia figlia è contenta di questa casa.

La cosa che più mi devastava, era quando mi chiedeva di un suo gioco, di un libro, di un film, e dovevo dirle "non è qua, è là".
Ok, non era una tragedia per lei, chiaramente mi inventavo dieci altre cose.
Ma la consapevolezza di non essere ancora riuscita a trovare una sistemazione definitiva per lei era il verme maligno peggiore di tutti.
Le camice senza bottoni, le mutande lise, la mancanza delle mie cose, dei miei pochi ricordi, l'essere una vagabonda, sostanzialmente, senza posto fisso, era secondario.

No, non pensate male. Mia figlia ha sempre avuto una tale marea di cose che non le è mai mancato nulla, davvero nulla.
Mia madre tra l'altro è una acquistatrice compulsiva di robe per la piccola, che ha più scarpe di me, più giacche di me, più tutto di me, e di svariati ordini di grandezza.
Pure stasera mi sono un pò irritata con mia madre per il terzo cappottino invernale. Che si va ad aggiungere alle due giacchette e ai due piumini. Poi si lamenta che ci sono cose che non le metto mai. Diamine, dovrei avere inverni lunghi il triplo.

E soprattutto, mia figlia mi ha sempre visto serena e contenta, e il gioco e le risate hanno sempre riempito le sue giornate.
Però oggettivamente mi sono trovata in situazioni di uno squallore che per me non aveva importanza, ma guardando a lei mi si crepava il cuore.

Forse comincio a capire quanto pesava anche a me proprio in questi ultimi giorni, a casa "mia".


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Ottobre 2013)

Altro miglioramento notevole, *il cibo*.

Nella casa dove non riuscivo ad andare quanto volevo, non potevo permettermi di lasciare cibo fresco nel frigo. Quindi solo lattine, cose a lunga conservazione, farina, cose così. Ogni volta che ci andavamo, con mia figlia, dovevo pensare ai pasti in modo da consumare tutto. E tutto dovevo comprare ogni volta. Arrivate là, dovevo subito preoccuparmi della spesa, e programmarla pasto per pasto fino a che non ripartivamo.

Nella casa dove stavo ben più di quanto volessi, non potevo decidere liberamente, e mi trovavo a combattere per avere qualcosa di adeguato a Fra.
A lavoro, vabbè, il problema non si poneva. Mi nutro di pane e latte a colazione, con caffè solubile, e poi ramen istantaneo e qualche mela. Spesa complessiva, un euro e mezzo al giorno. Figata.

Ma qua... oh, qua posso partire, oggi, lasciando il latte, il prosciutto, la mozzarella, le carote.
Quando torno giovedì sera, so che trovo qualcosa da mangucchiare.
Non ho l'ossessione del latte per mia figlia.

Dio che sollievo...

Oggi... viene a  pranzo una mia amica, che non vedo da una vita. Posso, davvero, cucinare per lei e me. Cibo vero, cibo buono. Ho una amica a pranzo da me. E' la prima volta che pranzo con una amica da eoni.
Sono emozionatissima


----------



## lolapal (7 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa, mi associo a Leda: sei proprio una bella persona! Tu e tua figlia vi meritate serenità e stabilità. Sono contenta per te! 

Tanti, tanti in bocca al lupo per la tua "nuova" casa!


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal;bt9264 ha detto:
			
		

> Nausicaa, mi associo a Leda: sei proprio una bella persona! Tu e tua figlia vi meritate serenità e stabilità. Sono contenta per te!
> 
> Tanti, tanti in bocca al lupo per la tua "nuova" casa!


Bà, mia figlia di sicuro la merita e ne avrebbe diritto.
Io pago solo il prezzo delle mie scelte sbagliate. 
Vediamo se riesco a minimizzarne l'effetto su di lei. 

Grazie, cmq


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa;bt9265 ha detto:
			
		

> Bà, mia figlia di sicuro la merita e ne avrebbe diritto.
> *Io pago solo il prezzo delle mie scelte sbagliate.*
> Vediamo se riesco a minimizzarne l'effetto su di lei.
> 
> Grazie, cmq


Basta con 'sta storia Nau, davvero.
Avrai pure sbagliato, te lo concedo.
Ma hai faticato per rimediare.
Basta rinfacciarti gli errori che hai commesso: sbagliamo tutti, sempre... non possiamo vivere continuando a scontare la sempiterna pena, mica siamo all'inferno.
Pensa a tutto quello che hai fatto di buono e comincia a credere di meritarti quanto di positivo hai ottenuto... e magari qualcosina in più.
Un abbraccio.


----------



## lolapal (7 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa;bt9265 ha detto:
			
		

> Bà, mia figlia di sicuro la merita e ne avrebbe diritto.
> Io pago solo il prezzo delle mie scelte sbagliate.
> Vediamo se riesco a minimizzarne l'effetto su di lei.
> 
> Grazie, cmq


Sbriciolata dice bene: anche solo il fatto che ti preoccupi per tua figlia, già solo per quello... tutti sbagliamo, devo ancora conoscere chi è esente da sbagli...

:smile:


----------



## Alessandra (7 Ottobre 2013)

leggo...e penso...

in effetti avere piu' abitazioni comporta proprio questi svantaggi....ci si sente precari e instabili....e poi capisco perche' ti vengono gli attacchi di panico...e' tutto un insieme....


Mi fa piacere leggere che finalmente hai un posto che senti tuo e dove puoi ritrovare tutte quelle cose che ti fanno sentire meno vagabonda. E' importante.

Anch'io ti leggo sempre volentieri e ti considero una gran bella persona. Ti auguro presto di ritrovare stabilita' e serenita'.
Un grosso abbraccio a te e alla tua deliziosa piccola...

(che con una mamma cosi' dolce poteva solo venir su cosi' adorabile come ce la descrivi )


----------



## Minerva (8 Ottobre 2013)

mi piace il tuo modo di descrivere le cose semplici


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata;bt9266 ha detto:
			
		

> Basta con 'sta storia Nau, davvero.
> Avrai pure sbagliato, te lo concedo.
> Ma hai faticato per rimediare.
> Basta rinfacciarti gli errori che hai commesso: sbagliamo tutti, sempre... non possiamo vivere continuando a scontare la sempiterna pena, mica siamo all'inferno.
> ...


Ma guarda che non passo il tempo a flagellarmi. Solo quando ci penso 
Senza scherzi, c'è poco da fare. Lo sbaglio commesso è di quelli che si pagano per la vita. Non è che non pensandoci le cose cambiano.
Mi godo le cose belle, cerco di essere felice più che posso. Sul serio. Non ti preoccupare. Epperò non è che mi posso dimenticare le mie responsabilità. Tutto qui. E non accetto di farlo.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Ottobre 2013)

Alessandra;bt9268 ha detto:
			
		

> leggo...e penso...
> 
> in effetti avere piu' abitazioni comporta proprio questi svantaggi....ci si sente precari e instabili....e poi capisco perche' ti vengono gli attacchi di panico...e' tutto un insieme....
> 
> ...


Ciao bellissima 
A te come va?
Tra poco saluterò queste sponde... 

Un bacio a te, grande!


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva;bt9269 ha detto:
			
		

> mi piace il tuo modo di descrivere le cose semplici


E' l'unica mia vera forza. Amare le cose belle della vita. Vedere la bellezza ovunque. 
Senza questo fortuito lato del mio carattere, sarei persa.


----------



## Alessandra (11 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa;bt9272 ha detto:
			
		

> E' l'unica mia vera forza. Amare le cose belle della vita. Vedere la bellezza ovunque.
> Senza questo fortuito lato del mio carattere, sarei persa.



ciao carissima! :smile:
sono contenta per te...forse la cosa sara' piu' gestibile 
mi auguro sia cosi', e spero che presto sarai serena.

Io tutto bene...
contenta del lavoro, contanta del posto dove vivo e...in piu'...mi sono innamorata...non ricordavo piu' cosa volesse dire provare certe emozioni per una persona...:smile:
ti raccontero' quando avremo modo 

un abbraccio!


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Ottobre 2013)

Alessandra;bt9278 ha detto:
			
		

> ciao carissima! :smile:
> sono contenta per te...forse la cosa sara' piu' gestibile
> mi auguro sia cosi', e spero che presto sarai serena.
> 
> ...


Innamorata?!?!?!?1

Uao che bella notizia!!!!

Ehi... di un tizio decente, spero... eh? 
Niente maghi, incantatori, bimbi, e vecchi! 

Voglio sapere tutto!!!!! Che bellezza!!!!


----------



## Alessandra (11 Ottobre 2013)

ahahahaha!!! no, e' un tipo decente!! :mrgreen:
appena avremo modo, ti raccontero' tutto!! 
un bacione!!!


----------

